# Any Availability at Hyatt Northstar??



## DAman (Aug 8, 2012)

I have looked through several threads about Hyatt Northstar.  Every time I check the Hyatt site I never see any availability of any kind for it. Does anyone have any experience getting a unit there?

I want to get a 4 night midweek studio in January.  I am going to try an ongoing search.  I am going to an update at Highlands Inn today and that will be my first question.  Second question will be about the Hyatt in NYC.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 8, 2012)

DAman said:


> I have looked through several threads about Hyatt Northstar.  Every time I check the Hyatt site I never see any availability of any kind for it. Does anyone have any experience getting a unit there?
> 
> I want to get a 4 night midweek studio in January.  I am going to try an ongoing search.  I am going to an update at Highlands Inn today and that will be my first question.  Second question will be about the Hyatt in NYC.



I have no idea the answer to your question, but can you ask about Maui?!

H


----------



## DAman (Aug 8, 2012)

I asked about Maui and sales would not answer.  She said sales will be last to know as everything has to be set before they will talk about it.  I have to admit I am waiting to hear more about NYC.  Supposedly kitchens are going in right now in the 2 bedrooms there.

I will say I am glad I did all my research on Tug before attending one of these.  They make it sound like the only way I will ever get into the Highlands Inn again is to buy and "you wouldn't want to miss out...."

I didn't have the heart to tell them I would only buy resale, if at all.  It's only $30k for a unit here from Hyatt.

I will enjoy my dinner tonight with my gift certificate.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Aug 8, 2012)

*Sales st HI?*

Highlands Inn reopened their sales office? What incentive, if any, did they offer you? 

Also, where did you hear NYC was progressing? I thought that TS project was DOA. Just a Andaz hotel.


----------



## bdh (Aug 8, 2012)

tahoeJoe said:


> Also, where did you hear NYC was progressing? I thought that TS project was DOA. Just a Andaz hotel.



I'm thinking the TS portion of NYC has been completed (not sure about the "kitchens going in now" comment) - but due to the economy, the TS units were turned over to the Andaz hotel side to rent out - the nightly rental of the TS units was/is intended to be a temporary scenario.  

As the economy in NYC improves, the thought is that the TS units will be turned back over to HRC (wouldn't surprise me if that would happen in the next 6 months).  But I wouldn't expect them to be TS, whole ownership with maybe a fractional unit or two (think Siesta Key arrangement).


----------



## ivywag (Aug 8, 2012)

*Northstar*

Northstar units rarely are available on the website although there was a 3br, 2br and studio recently posted for next June.  We took the studio and the others disappeared shortly thereafter. Occasionally, they become available, but you probably should do a request as far in advance as possible to maximize your chances.  Good Luck!


----------



## DAman (Aug 8, 2012)

TJoe- $100 gift certificate was the incentive. They make it sound like an owners' update when they call. It was painless but all I wanted was info about Maui, Northstar, and NYC. They say just about sold out here. At 30k a unit I wouldn't be surprised if there are units here for a little while more.......

We are in a two bedroom. Just like the regular one bedrooms with an extra bedroom upstairs. Weather is beautiful for August. Going to enjoy room service dinner and a Cloudy Bay Sauvignon blanc with my wife with the gift cert.  

Tomorrow off to La Jolla. First I wll go to the Pageant of the Masters in Laguna Beach tomorrow night.


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 8, 2012)

I just checked the 2 bedroom Sat night rental at the Andaz Hotel and it was a mere $3325 per night.  They are huge, though, about 1500 sf.


----------



## DAman (Aug 9, 2012)

*NYC*

What a deal.........I wonder what they are going to charge in points.  I think it  will make the Highlands Inn seem cheap.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Is Hyatt opening a timeshare resort in NYC or is this still wishful thinking?  I've searched the internet and can find nothing current on a Hyatt timeshare in NY but this thread makes it sound like a sure thing withing the next few months?  I hope you are right, but I was wondering if Hyatt has publically announced an opening date.  Thanks.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 9, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Is Hyatt opening a timeshare resort in NYC or is this still wishful thinking?  I've searched the internet and can find nothing current on a Hyatt timeshare in NY but this thread makes it sound like a sure thing withing the next few months?  I hope you are right, but I was wondering if Hyatt has publically announced an opening date.  Thanks.



I was out in Beaver Creek last week and have the Residence at the Park Hyatt info and the NYC is listed as a "possible future site." The realtor we spoke with is a Hyatt owner, her agency handles direct/resales for the 2 Hyatts in BC and she says not holding her breath for either NYC or Maui. 

If anything they will be set up as whole ownership with a small number fractionals, like the newer resorts they've added. Which means that few units will show up in the "regular" Hyatt system. People spending that much money use the units or rent them out.


----------



## DAman (Aug 9, 2012)

I was led to believe Hyatt is developing them as fractionals. Since sales was discussing them with me It must be a done deal. There is a big poster board on the wall touting NYC.


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 9, 2012)

In a hallway between the chek-in desk and the marketplace at Coconut Plantation, they have pictures of all the Hyatt timeshare/residence resorts, and there is a picture of the New York building, with a 'coming soon' or some such comment noted on it.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for this information.  At some point  I would like to buy some Hyatt points.  Maybe in a year or so but I'm not anxious to add any more long term commitments in terms of timeshare dues.  I would really like access to short stay (i.e. 5 days) at some of the Hyatt ski resorts -- but I bet holiday weeks are hard to book.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 10, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Thanks for this information.  At some point  I would like to buy some Hyatt points.  Maybe in a year or so but I'm not anxious to add any more long term commitments in terms of timeshare dues.  I would really like access to short stay (i.e. 5 days) at some of the Hyatt ski resorts -- but I bet holiday weeks are hard to book.



The holiday weeks are surprisingly not that hard to book, if you are flexible on resorts.  You could not count on it every year, but maybe 60-70% of the time.

The problem with your idea is the desire for a short-stay holiday week.  Holiday weeks that are given to Hyatt as full weeks are not splittable into short weeks until a short time frame out-I think 60 days.  So a short holiday week obtained through club use would be unrealistic on a regular basis.  Maybe you'd have a 10% success rate.

Also just as an FYI: the Hyatt partial weeks are 2 days, 3 days or 4 days.  It might be possible at individual resorts (depending on check in days and thus the available start days for the 2 & 3 day reservations) to string a 2 and 3 day stay together to create a 5 day stay, but the need for 2 separate short stay holiday weeks would decrease the success rate further.

H


----------



## jjs17 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Holiday Ski Weeks*

The last few years we have been able to reserve Breckenridge & Tahoe for New's Years week and President's Day week.  I'm sure split weeks are tough but the full week requests have been getting filled.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for this information.  As I typed my note, I remembered there was some kind of limitation with short stay requests but now I understand, perfectly.  This helps me in knowing how many points I would idealy want or need.

Good to know that holiday weeks aren't impossible to get.  I would mostly only need a studio or a one bedroom.  




heathpack said:


> The holiday weeks are surprisingly not that hard to book, if you are flexible on resorts.  You could not count on it every year, but maybe 60-70% of the time.
> 
> The problem with your idea is the desire for a short-stay holiday week.  Holiday weeks that are given to Hyatt as full weeks are not splittable into short weeks until a short time frame out-I think 60 days.  So a short holiday week obtained through club use would be unrealistic on a regular basis.  Maybe you'd have a 10% success rate.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 10, 2012)

This is exactly when I would want to go.  I've lucked out and been able to get Marriott's Mountain Valley in Breck the last two presidents day weeks but only in a studio.  I'd like to try something different, but it's impossible through II, and my Marriott weeks do not qualify for Marriott's internal points system.

I've heard of people getting Hyatt ski weeks through SFX, but I'm skeptical about SFX as I have not had the best of success with them.




jjs17 said:


> The last few years we have been able to reserve Breckenridge & Tahoe for New's Years week and President's Day week.  I'm sure split weeks are tough but the full week requests have been getting filled.


----------



## DAman (Aug 27, 2012)

*Hyatt Northstar-Early December Request*

I put in a waitlist request for a 4 day midweek studio at the beginning of December through the Hyatt internal system.  I did this last week as a test.  Since it is a low demand week the points and cost are negligible.  I want to see if I can get in. If I get in I guess I'll have to go and ski Northstar(if there is snow).  

Has anyone else put in this type of request?  I would appreciate any insight.


----------



## MaryH (Aug 27, 2012)

Isn't Northstar like Miami blue where the developer pays Hyatt for the use of the name?


----------



## jjs17 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Hyatt Northstar*

I was just there in July and met with the Sales person.  The property is in receivership and is about to change owners (she said Sept timeframe). They have not sold many weeks and are going to re-launch with new pricing after the ownership change is completed.  The current owner (probably a bank) is not releasing inventory into the Hyatt system.  This may change with the new owners but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## bdh (Aug 28, 2012)

jjs17 said:


> They have not sold many weeks and are going to re-launch with new pricing after the ownership change is completed.  The current owner (probably a bank) is not releasing inventory into the Hyatt system.  This may change with the new owners but we will have to wait and see.



I'm thinking the lack of units in the Hyatt exchange system is a result of the small number of weeks that have been sold and the individual owners of those deeded weeks are using their units (in lieu of depositing to exchange to another Hyatt).  The developer (current or future) may turn some units over to Hyatt to rent (as it generates cash flow and exposure of the property to prospective buyers) - but with little benefit to the developer to deposit unit/weeks in the exchange system, I wouldn't expect there to be many trades into Northstar in the short term.  Probably not in the long term either if they don't sell a decent number of the fractional units.  With the majority of the units at Northstar potentially being whole ownership, the number of TS type trades into Northstar is always going to be limited.


----------



## wellsronald18 (Aug 28, 2012)

suzannesimon said:


> I just checked the 2 bedroom Sat night rental at the Andaz Hotel and it was a mere $3325 per night.  They are huge, though, about 1500 sf.



It’s really too expensive.


----------



## DAman (Aug 28, 2012)

jjs17 said:


> I was just there in July and met with the Sales person.  The property is in receivership and is about to change owners (she said Sept timeframe). They have not sold many weeks and are going to re-launch with new pricing after the ownership change is completed.  The current owner (probably a bank) is not releasing inventory into the Hyatt system.  This may change with the new owners but we will have to wait and see.



Thanks for the information.  This explains it to me.

I still hope I can get in on an exchange(I requested the lowest level midweek in early December-where demand should be near 0).  If exchanges are not possible Hyatt should remove Northstar Lodge from the drop down menu.  It looks like a nice place and along with the resorts in Colorado and Park City(which should be on line soon) give Hyatt owners a chance to enjoy great ski locations.

Next we need some California beach locations.....


----------



## ivywag (Aug 28, 2012)

*Northstar*

I think that there are only 4 studios at Northstar.


----------



## ivywag (Aug 30, 2012)

*Northstar*

There is a November studio available online now.


----------



## DAman (Aug 30, 2012)

This is a good sign. 

I spotted a 3 bedroom yesterday as well. Now if I can get the 4 day midweek studio I requested in early December....


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 7, 2012)

*Availability through II?*

I have a request through II for anytime next ski season.  I'm told there are only a handful of units that exchange.  Anyone know more info?


----------

